# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Вегетарианство.

## Джон

Хотелось бы перейти таки на вегетарианское питание, но мне увы не 20 лет, а врачи говорят что нужно питаться мясом, дабы не было анемии В12, а В12 говорят есть только в животной пище. Хорошо бы проконсультироваться со специалистом аюрведы.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Даже если в Вашем рационе недостаточно витамина В12, могут потребоваться годы до развития дефицита, так как в печени имеется значительное депо этого препарата. Дефицит может появиться вследствие определенных заболеваний или несбалансированной диеты. У взрослых дефицит витамина В12 обычно появляется из-за нарушения всасывания витамина в кишечнике, состояния, которое называется пернициозная анемия. Дефицит этого витамина может также возникнуть вследствие резекции части желудка или кишечника, что может также повлиять на поглощение В12 организмом. 
28 г швейцарского сыра 9 мкг витамина В12
1 чашка цельного молока 5 мкг витамина В12
орехи, горох, бобы, чечевица также содержат этот витамин. Витамин В12 не разрушается при термообработке.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Хотелось бы перейти таки на вегетарианское питание, но мне увы не 20 лет, а врачи говорят что нужно питаться мясом, дабы не было анемии В12, а В12 говорят есть только в животной пище. Хорошо бы проконсультироваться со специалистом аюрведы.



Правильно говорят. Кушайте животные белкИ с молочными продуктами. Анемии,как правило, не бывает при правильном питании. В мясе ничего нет незаменимого.

----------


## Джон

Большое всем спасибо за ваши ответы - убедили. Осталось решить другой вопрос: учитывая что я не женат, работаю с 7:30 до 7:30 днем, или ночью, как самому готовить? - переубедить маму и племянницу, которые дома готовят стать вегетарианцами - гиблоое дело.)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Большое всем спасибо за ваши ответы - убедили. Осталось решить другой вопрос: учитывая что я не женат, работаю с 7:30 до 7:30 днем, или ночью, как самому готовить? - переубедить маму и племянницу, которые дома готовят стать вегетарианцами - гиблоое дело.)


"Переубеждать" не надо, со временем они сами вдохновятся, глядя на ваши позитивные изменения в характере :smilies: 
Попросите их готовить хотя бы одно вегет.блюдо, добавляйте в него адыгейский сыр (панир), специи.
Предлагайте это Кришне и наслаждайтесь!

Ещё горячее молоко-обязательно!

----------


## Джон

> "Переубеждать" не надо, со временем они сами вдохновятся, глядя на ваши позитивные изменения в характере
> Попросите их готовить хотя бы одно вегет.блюдо, добавляйте в него адыгейский сыр (панир), специи.
> Предлагайте это Кришне и наслаждайтесь!
> 
> Ещё горячее молоко-обязательно!


Большое Вам спасибо за такой позитивный и добрый совет.

----------


## Джон

Тогда встает другой вопрос, с другой темы: как организовать алтарь? - дом очень маленький (новый не скоро дострою), разве что на рабочем столе компьютера, только это наверное не будет алтарем.)

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Продаются уже готовые алтарики формата открыток и календариков. Там есть изображение Панча-таттвы, Радхи-Кришны, Нрисимхадева и Гуру-парампары. Можно для начала поклоняться ему, а там Кришна пошлет Вам еще возможности. Духовная энергия все время расширяется.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Ещё о вегетарианских источниках витамина В12 — кисломолочные продукты, соя, дрожжи пекарские и пивные, зеленые части растений (ботва репы, моркови, редиса), салаты,  проросшая пшеница, шпинат, а также продукты моря — морская капуста.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Хотелось бы перейти таки на вегетарианское питание, но мне увы не 20 лет, а врачи говорят что нужно питаться мясом, дабы не было анемии В12, а В12 говорят есть только в животной пище.


Вы собираетесь жить вечно? Если нет, почему вас так беспокоит - будет у вас анемия или не будет?  :smilies:  ну - будет, ну - умрете вы на 10 лет раньше, какая разница-то  :smilies:  не о том надо думать.

Надо делать то, что надо (для духовного развития, а вегетарианство в этом плане - благо), а остальное оставить на милость Господа.

----------


## Джон

Вы знаете - как-то болея пневмонией и принимая антибиотики, заснул в один вечер а на следующий день не проснулся. Сказали - надпочечная недостаточность.
Жить вечно не собираюсь. но не хотелось бы раньше срока покидать сей мир, или жить остаток жизни в страданиях, когда думаешь уж точно не о боге.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Вы собираетесь жить вечно? Если нет, почему вас так беспокоит - будет у вас анемия или не будет?  ну - будет, ну - умрете вы на 10 лет раньше, какая разница-то  не о том надо думать.
> 
> Надо делать то, что надо (для духовного развития, а вегетарианство в этом плане - благо), а остальное оставить на милость Господа.


У преданных не такое умонастроение. Это больше свойственно для имперсоналистов так думать. Бхактивинод Тхакур говорил, что здоровье должно быть на первом месте. Тогда можно и бхакти практиковать. В Бхагаватам также говорится, что мы должны желать здоровой жизни. В Хари-бхакти-виласе говорится, что одна из квалификаций ученика - это здоровое тело. Это, конечно, не значит, что больные люди не могут практиковать сознание Кришны, но делать это им намного сложнее. Как справедливо заметил Джон, тут уж не до Бога. И опять же если помрешь на 10 лет раньше, можно не успеть достичь совершенства в этой жизни. За эти 10 лет можно многое успеть. Это тело принадлежит Господу, и мы должны о нем заботиться, чтобы оно было в хорошее форме и могло выполнять служение, а иначе мы просто будем обузой для преданных и для своей семьи.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> но не хотелось бы раньше срока покидать сей мир, или жить остаток жизни в страданиях, когда думаешь уж точно не о боге.


А что вам в этом мире-то далось?  :smilies:  какая разница, страдания или счастье?  :smilies: 
В любом случае, ведь именно что надо стремиться думать о Боге в страданиях, самых злостных. В счастье каждый дурак может. Сидит, брюхо мясом набито, в голове голые девчонки пляшут - счастье бездонное  :smilies:  можно и в Храм иной раз сходить, чтобы уж совсем себя клево чувствовать. Ага?  :crazy: 




> У преданных не такое умонастроение. Это больше свойственно для имперсоналистов так думать. Бхактивинод Тхакур говорил, что здоровье должно быть на первом месте.


На первом месте материальное тело, а Бог на втором? Ого. Неожиданный поворот в вайшнавской философии  :smilies: 

Кстати, я же не говорил о том, что вы должны колоться героином, чтобы специально умереть на 10 лет раньше. Речь идет о том, что не есть мясо важнее по религиозным причинам, чем спасаться от недостатка B12. Вся эта распространенная в современном обществе идея продления жизни любой ценой, вплоть до использования тканей убитых детей - чистое невежество и широкая дорога в ад, и не нужно сюда приплетать Бхагаватам и пр. Там совсем о другом говорится и с другим смыслом.

----------


## Джон

Может это и самонадеянно, но иначе не могу объяснить все что происходит - сам Кришна постучал в дверь сердца (души), и вдруг понял, что ничего более не желаю кроме как сидеть у его стоп, слушать его свирель, песни гопи, его друзей, служить ему. Хочется двигаться дальше на этом пути..

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Может это и самонадеянно, но иначе не могу объяснить все что происходит - сам Кришна постучал в дверь сердца (души), и вдруг понял, что ничего более не желаю кроме как сидеть у его стоп, слушать его свирель, песни гопи, его друзей, служить ему. Хочется двигаться дальше на этом пути..


Тогда вам тем более не о чем беспокоиться, если это пришло.

БГ 41-43:



> Согласно закону кармы, души рождаются вновь в таких обстоятельствах, какие пристали им по их духовным заслугам.


Ничто на духовном пути не пропадает  :mig:  даже мизерные усилия.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> А что вам в этом мире-то далось?  какая разница, страдания или счастье? 
> В любом случае, ведь именно что надо стремиться думать о Боге в страданиях, самых злостных. В счастье каждый дурак может. Сидит, брюхо мясом набито, в голове голые девчонки пляшут - счастье бездонное  можно и в Храм иной раз сходить, чтобы уж совсем себя клево чувствовать. Ага?


При чем здесь это? Не надо перекручивать! Страдания нас и так найдут, так зачем еще усугублять ситуацию? 





> На первом месте материальное тело, а Бог на втором? Ого. Неожиданный поворот в вайшнавской философии


Если это тело служит Господу, оно уже не материально, оно является собственностью Бога, и мы должны должным образом заботиться о Его собственности.




> Вся эта распространенная в современном обществе идея продления жизни любой ценой, вплоть до использования тканей убитых детей - чистое невежество и широкая дорога в ад, и не нужно сюда приплетать Бхагаватам и пр. Там совсем о другом говорится и с другим смыслом.


Вы утрируете. Речь не идет о продлении жизни любой ценой, а о жизни в гуне благости, которая является переходной ступенькой к чистой благости. Может Вас и не пугает перспектива умереть на 10 лет раньше, но как Вы собираетесь заниматься активным преданным служением, если у Вас будет все время кружиться голова, и вы будете падать в обмороки? Речь шла о том, что здоровое тело необходимо для выполнения полноценного служения. Вы думаете, если вы на 10 лет раньше умрете, то от такого "геройства" пойдете сразу к Богу?

----------


## Джон

Я ведь ничего особенного не делал, джапу 16 кругов не читал, напеваю Харе-Кришну, в машине поломался приемник и теперь вместо того чтобы слушать дурацкие передачи и бездарную музыку кричу Харе-Кришну, если конечно никто со мной не едет. Если еще недавно был в полном безверии, то теперь хоть и нет во мне великой веры, но недостаток веры уже не является помехой служению. Думаю не иначе как все это получено авансом от самого господа Кришны.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Замечательно! Теперь Вам важно сохранить ту милость, которую Вы получили. Нам многое действительно дается авансом.

----------


## Джон

Всем спасибо за ваши ответы, я вам очень признателен. Жаль, что в реальности (не через интернет) пока нет общения с преданными - от души к душе.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Наверное эта тема для другого раздела всё-таки...

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Общение от души к душе может происходить через любые средства. Не серчайте вы так на Интернет, он ваш помощник в общении с порядочными людьми. Только будьте осторожны, не каждый знает, чему учить...

----------


## Геннадий

> А что вам в этом мире-то далось?  какая разница, страдания или счастье? 
> В любом случае, ведь именно что надо стремиться думать о Боге в страданиях, самых злостных.


Материальный мир и без болезни тела полон страданий, мало не будет. Физическое здоровье - гуна благости, которая, как неоднократно повторял в лекциях Шрила Прабхупада открывает нам возможность понимать духовное знание.

----------


## Ivan

ВЕГЕТАРИАНСТВО: «ЗА» — БОЛЬШЕ, ЧЕМ «ПРОТИВ» (глава из книги)
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1429

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ПРО МОЛОКО 

 Тракт "Аюрведа Саукхйам":

- МОЛОКО ПОЛЕЗНО ПРИНИМАТЬ ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕГО В ДНЕВНОЕ ВРЕМЯ.

- МОЛОКО ПРИНЯТОЕ В ПОЛДЕНЬ ПИТАЕТ И ДЕЙСТВУЕТ КАК ТОНИК, А ТАКЖЕ КАК СТИМУЛЯТОР ПИЩЕВАРЕНИЯ, УВЕЛИЧИВАЕТ СИЛЫ, УСПОКАИВАЕТ КАПХУ И ПИТТА, ОБЛЕГЧАЕТ ПРОЦЕСС МОЧЕИСПУСКАНИЯ.

- МОЛОКО ПРИНЯТОЕ УТРОМ ДАЕТ СИЛУ, УКРЕПЛЯЕТ ТЕЛО, ПОДДЕРЖИВАЕТ ОГОНЬ ПИЩЕВАРЕНИЯ.

- МОЛОКО ПРИНЯТОЕ ВЕЧЕРОМ (за 1.5-2часа до сна) УСПОКАИВАЕТ ВСЕ ТРИ ДОШИ, УВЕЛИЧИВАЕТ СИЛЫ У ДЕТЕЙ, УЛУЧШАЕТ ЗРЕНИЕ, УВЕЛИЧИВАЕТ РЕПРОДУКТИВНУЮ ТКАНЬ ПОЖИЛЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ, ЛЕЧИТ ИСТОЩЕНИЕ И ДРУГИЕ БОЛЕЗНИ.

- ОДНАКО..., ЕСЛИ ЧЕЛОВЕК ПРИНИМАЕТ МОЛОКО НА НОЧЬ, ТОГДА ЕМУ НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ СРАЗУ СПАТЬ. ЕСЛИ ЖЕ ОН СПИТ СРАЗУ ЖЕ ПОСЛЕ ПРИЕМА МОЛОКА - УМЕНЬШАЕТСЯ ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ ЖИЗНИ.

- ХОЛОДНОЕ МОЛОКО ИСКЛЮЧАЕТСЯ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ, ХОЛОДНОЕ МОЛОКО НЕЛЬЗЯ НИ КОМУ.

----------


## Джон

Веганство для преданного вообще странный феномен.)

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Говорится, что в Кали-йугу демоны будут разрушать 5 устоев, на которых держится общество:
защита брахманов
защита стариков
защита женщин
защита детей
защита коров
И вся эта пропаганда о вреде молока, как раз служит этой цели.

----------


## Геннадий

Ведическая культура в корне отличается от западной как раз тем, что "мнения" тут не принимаются в расчет. Просто по той причине, что уже есть точное знание полученное от наивысшего авторитета, закон.
Рекомендую послушать на эту тему лекцию Враджендра Кумара прабху "Бог - центр всего" http://vrajendra.ru/audio/

----------


## Геннадий

Шрила Прабхупада:
«Ничего не разбавляйте – «Я считаю», «По моему мнению». От этого вздора необходимо отказаться. Мы всегда должны думать о себе как о незначительных существах. Наше мнение и наши размышления не имеют ценности. Таким должен быть наш первый принцип. Зачем Вам высказывать своё мнение о словах Кришны? Что, Ваш авторитет больше, чем авторитет Кришны? Это глупость – эти попытки стать выше Кришны. В мире столько мошенников. Они говорят: «Теперь мы продвинулись. Мы знаем больше, чем Кришна». Остерегайтесь этих мошенников. Тогда вы поймёте Кришну, и через Чайтанью Махапрабху вы поймёте положение Кришны, свои отношения с Кришной, поймёте высшую цель жизни. Всё это будет ясно явлено вам».
«Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Ади-лила 1.4 -- Маяпур, 28 марта 1975 года

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Веганство для преданного вообще странный феномен.)


Не совсем странный. Некоторые преданные не употребляют молочные продукты лишь потому, что в их регионе все молоко получают путем насилия над коровами, а вайшнавских хозяйств еще нет.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Демоническая пропаганда удалена.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Демоническая пропаганда удалена.


Джай!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Итак, Кришна… Мы следуем руководству Кришны. Кришна так любит коров, коровье молоко, коровье масло, что Он крал масло коров...

Раньше большие, большие святые личности жили в лесу, и они питались фруктами и молоком. Они держали коров и брали у них молоко, и какие фрукты были доступны в лесу, и они дали нам эту литературу, Вьясадева... Он написал Махабхарату, сто тысяч стихов и подобным образом, этот Шримад-Бхагаватам, он дал нам 18 тысяч стихов. И каждый стих полон серьёзного значения, что если вы будете его изучать, то это займёт месяцы и месяцы кряду. Итак, они развили такой хороший ум, просто благодаря тому, что они пили молоко и фрукты. Да.

http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection%207...2_07_1974.html
*Беседа с учёными*

----------


## Джон

Есть интересная история, правда она христианская: когда монахи из сирии поселились в пустыне (юг Грузии) и им нечем было питаться, господь послал им олениц которых они приручили и кормились их молоком и продуктами из него (масло, сметана, сыр, кисломолочные продукты)..

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

> когда монахи из сирии поселились в пустыне (юг Грузии) и им нечем было питаться,


Интересно как. Я с юга Грузии и что-то ни одной пустыни у нас тут нет, есть горы и море. Может, это был не юг Грузии? :mig:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Интересно как. Я с юга Грузии и что-то ни одной пустыни у нас тут нет, есть горы и море. Может, это был не юг Грузии?


Пу́стынь — монашеское поселение в традиции православия, обычно удалённый от основного монастыря скит. Прежде пустынями называли небольшие мужские монашеские общины, имевшие обычно не более одного храма.

Т.е. "пустынь" и "пустыня" - это разные вещи. Пустынь может быть и посреди цветущего сада.

----------


## Джон

> Интересно как. Я с юга Грузии и что-то ни одной пустыни у нас тут нет, есть горы и море. Может, это был не юг Грузии?


Уважаемая Анрита, а "удабно" (удабно=пустыня) в Давид-Гареджи?
Там нет песчаных барханов, но местность и правда пустынная, мало что растет.
Это история про Давида Гареджийского и его сотоварищей.)

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

> Уважаемая Анрита, а "удабно" (удабно=пустыня) в Давид-Гареджи?
> Там нет песчаных барханов, но местность и правда пустынная, мало что растет.
> Это история про Давида Гареджийского и его сотоварищей.)


 :friends:  :good: Теперь все понятно, уважаемый Джон!Так сразу бы и сказали))) Это правда, та местность очень засушливая, и все таки это не юг Грузии - вот это меня сбило с толку. Думаю - где у нас тут пустыня?  :doom:

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

> Пу́стынь — монашеское поселение в традиции православия, обычно удалённый от основного монастыря скит. Прежде пустынями называли небольшие мужские монашеские общины, имевшие обычно не более одного храма.
> 
> Т.е. "пустынь" и "пустыня" - это разные вещи. Пустынь может быть и посреди цветущего сада.


Лакшмана Прана прабху, спасибо ра разъяснение! Я даже не знала этого раньше. Теперь буду знать :yu:

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

Интересно, что за зверь такой анемия, что о нем так часто упоминают? Жил пару зим в подсобном хозяйстве на Сахалине и все зимы питался квашенной капустой и печеной или вареной картошкой, даже кота этим кормил  :mig: . Со здоровьем ничего не случилось. А что касается молока нынешнего, то тут осторожным быть нужно = "- Например, тетрациклин, накапливаясь в костной ткани, разрушает зубы. И если у человека почки работают не как у космонавта, то тетрациклин из организма не выводится никогда. Другие антибиотики могут оказывать негативное влияние на зрение, легкие, другие органы. - Попробуйте сквасить часть купленного молока. Если не выйдет, значит, молоко содержит антибиотики."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Надо приложить усилия, чтобы покупать неиспорченное молоко. Мы берём раз в неделю фермерское из бочки.

я на несколько месяцев отказывалась от молока, но стала сильно подводить память. Теперь снова пью.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

Дорогие преданные!
кто в ботанике силён?

моя мама уже не ест лук и чеснок. Но...
вкус ещё остался.

Вопрос:
Вот есть такой сорт - Лук душистый (джусай, жусай) - многолетнее травянистое растение семейства Луковые.
В пищу идут листья - и по строению и по вкусу-запаху что-то среднее между луком и чесноком.

Я ей говорю - 99%, что тоже нельзя, но ей надо доказательство со стороны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Видимо, никто не силен в ботанике((

----------


## Дамир

> Дорогие преданные!
> кто в ботанике силён?
> 
> моя мама уже не ест лук и чеснок. Но...
> вкус ещё остался.
> 
> Вопрос:
> Вот есть такой сорт - Лук душистый (джусай, жусай) - многолетнее травянистое растение семейства Луковые.
> В пищу идут листья - и по строению и по вкусу-запаху что-то среднее между луком и чесноком.
> ...


Евгений, похоже что доказательство будет малоэфективным, поскольку поиски вкуса продолжатся. Надо искать другой путь, я бы сказал, но однозначно "преданными" будет воспринято в штыки ))

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Евгений, похоже что доказательство будет малоэфективным, поскольку поиски вкуса продолжатся. Надо искать другой путь, я бы сказал, но однозначно "преданными" будет воспринято в штыки ))


спасибо за ответ

главное, чтоб доказательство БЫЛО! капля камень точит...
уму просто надо _покочевряжиться_

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

Ботаническая характеристика. Лук душистый (Allium odorum L.) - многолетнее травянистое растение семейства Луковые (Alliaceae). Распространение. В диком виде произрастает в Монголии и Китае. Лук душистый имеет и другие имена: джусай (варианты - жусай, жюсей), лук ветвистый, лук китайский, лук пахучий, лук дикий, лук чесночный, горный чеснок, полевой чеснок. Сочетает в себе вкусовые качества лука и чеснока, а так же декоративного и медоносного растения. Имеет полуострый луковый и слабочесночный вкус. На территории СССР встречается в Сибири и на Дальнем Востоке. Размножается семенами и луковицами. Приемы возделывания лука душистого аналогичны агротехнике лука репчатого.

Судя по всему - родственник репчатого.

Посоветуйте ей горчицу листовую выращивать. Тоже острые и ароматные листья...

----------


## Джон

> ПРО МОЛОКО 
> 
>  Тракт "Аюрведа Саукхйам":
> 
> - МОЛОКО ПОЛЕЗНО ПРИНИМАТЬ ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕГО В ДНЕВНОЕ ВРЕМЯ.
> 
> - МОЛОКО ПРИНЯТОЕ В ПОЛДЕНЬ ПИТАЕТ И ДЕЙСТВУЕТ КАК ТОНИК, А ТАКЖЕ КАК СТИМУЛЯТОР ПИЩЕВАРЕНИЯ, УВЕЛИЧИВАЕТ СИЛЫ, УСПОКАИВАЕТ КАПХУ И ПИТТА, ОБЛЕГЧАЕТ ПРОЦЕСС МОЧЕИСПУСКАНИЯ.
> 
> - МОЛОКО ПРИНЯТОЕ УТРОМ ДАЕТ СИЛУ, УКРЕПЛЯЕТ ТЕЛО, ПОДДЕРЖИВАЕТ ОГОНЬ ПИЩЕВАРЕНИЯ.
> ...


А кисломолочные продукты обладают той же полезностью что и молоко - поскольку тяжеловато пить молоко?

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

Все молочные продукты полезны. Кисломолочные легче усваиваются, содержат много полезных бактерий и без проблем сочетаются с другими продуктами.
Однако, у молока более выраженная благость.
По моим наблюдениям, если молоко пить тяжело, то, либо серьезные проблемы со здоровьем, либо вы его не вовремя и не так пьете, либо - регулярно употребляете с антибиотиками в составе.
Лично я, могу выпить хоть ведро молока, но без сахара и не горячее. Когда более 3 дней пью молоко и чувствую, что переваривать его стало тяжело, выясняется, что в него добавлены антибиотики, чтобы не скисало.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Ботаническая характеристика. Лук душистый (Allium odorum L.) - многолетнее травянистое растение семейства Луковые (Alliaceae). Распространение. В диком виде произрастает в Монголии и Китае. Лук душистый имеет и другие имена: джусай (варианты - жусай, жюсей), лук ветвистый, лук китайский, лук пахучий, лук дикий, лук чесночный, горный чеснок, полевой чеснок. Сочетает в себе вкусовые качества лука и чеснока, а так же декоративного и медоносного растения. Имеет полуострый луковый и слабочесночный вкус. На территории СССР встречается в Сибири и на Дальнем Востоке. Размножается семенами и луковицами. Приемы возделывания лука душистого аналогичны агротехнике лука репчатого.
> 
> Судя по всему - родственник репчатого.
> 
> Посоветуйте ей горчицу листовую выращивать. Тоже острые и ароматные листья...


Понятно, что родственник - я тоже из книжки печатал.
Вопрос в том, распространяются ли демонические качества лука на всё семейство или нет?

Пока только, я слышал, что красный репчатый лук во много раз демоничнее белого.

----------


## Джон

> Все молочные продукты полезны. Кисломолочные легче усваиваются, содержат много полезных бактерий и без проблем сочетаются с другими продуктами.
> Однако, у молока более выраженная благость.
> По моим наблюдениям, если молоко пить тяжело, то, либо серьезные проблемы со здоровьем, либо вы его не вовремя и не так пьете, либо - регулярно употребляете с антибиотиками в составе.
> Лично я, могу выпить хоть ведро молока, но без сахара и не горячее. Когда более 3 дней пью молоко и чувствую, что переваривать его стало тяжело, выясняется, что в него добавлены антибиотики, чтобы не скисало.


Большое спасибо за Ваш ответ - попробую хотябы по выходным пить молоко.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Большое спасибо за Ваш ответ - попробую хотябы по выходным пить молоко.


А почему только по выходным?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

]ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА : Сначала позаботься о своём здоровье!

Мой дорогой Раярама, пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Мое первое беспокойство –это то, что ты не питаешься правильно. Это причина беспокойства. Пожалуйста, не ешь дал и специи.

Просто вареные овощи, рис и немного чапати. Бери масло отдельно и кушай не больше, чем тебе нужно для вкуса. Пей молоко дважды - утром и вечером. Не кушай ночью. Вечером кушай фрукты. Принимай какие-то таблетки, способствующие пищеварению, после каждого большого приема пищи. Я думаю, таблетки пищевой соды помогут. Сначала заботься о своем здоровье. Эта информация не только для тебя, а для всех моих благородных сыновей. Я старый человек. Я могу жить, могу умереть – не имеет значения. Но вы должны жить долго и продвигать это движение Сознания Кришны.

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Раяраме,

21.12.1967, Сан Франциско

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

повторение - мать учения!
_
Рекомендации по питанию в соответствии с аюрведой.
_
http://www.torsunov.ru/ru/kulinarija...-pitaniju.html

Завтрак. 7.00-8.30

На завтрак идеально принимать легкую пищу: молочные продукты, мед, фрукты. Утром до 9.00 полезно есть немного сладкого, но позже сладкое есть чаще всего вредно. Зернобобовые утром есть не всегда хорошо, т. к. они начинают перевариваться не раньше 10.00 утра. Кто хочет увеличить лечебный эффект — лучше во время лечения зернобобовые есть только в обед.

Летом хорошо готовить кефир с сахаром или медом и добавлять такие специи, как солодка (1часть), фенхель (3 части), корица (3 части), бадьян (1 часть), кардамон (1 часть).

Обед. 11.00-13.00

Прежде, чем начать обедать, побудьте 15 минут на свежем воздухе, или примите прохладный душ, или проведите короткий сеанс медитации под музыку. Если ваш рабочий день тяжелее, чем обычно, обед должен быть легче. Если основная нагрузка вечером, обед должен быть калорийный. В обед можно употреблять крупы, молочные продукты, овощи — капуста, редис, морковь, земляная груша; зелень — петрушка, укроп, салат; орехи — арахис, фундук, миндаль, грецкие. После обеда не ложитесь в постель. Можно лечь на иппликаторы, выйти на улицу, послушать хорошую музыку в течение 10-15 минут. Если сильно хочется спать, то надо спать сидя за столом или скрестив ноги и положив голову на возвышение.

Ужин. 15.00-18.00

Ужин нужно принимать не менее чем за 30 минут до выполнения вечерних рекомендаций. На ужин рекомендуются тушеные овощи, орехи, овощные супы, сыр. Зернобобовые после 14.00 есть вредно, т. к. они не перевариваются и зашлаковывают организм.

*Молоко 19.00- 21.00*

На ночь перед сном надо обязательно выпить небольшое количество горячего молока с сахаром и специями, которые для Вас подходят.

___________________________________________

про *холодное молоко* есть _отдельная тема_:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=5433

___________________________________________
+
Как и когда Шрила Прабхупада пил молоко? 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2972

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> На ночь перед сном надо обязательно выпить небольшое количество горячего молока с сахаром и специями, которые для Вас подходят.


Нельзя перед сном. Надо за два часа до сна.

И про зерновые не так написано в Аюрведе.

Вот тут хорошо рассказано о режиме дня: http://krugsveta.com/blog/mixail-sub...ayurveda/11863
МИХАИЛ СУБОТЯЛОВ «МОЙ ДРУГ ВРЕМЯ»

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Нельзя перед сном. Надо за два часа до сна.
> 
> И про зерновые не так написано в Аюрведе.
> 
> Вот тут хорошо рассказано о режиме дня: http://krugsveta.com/blog/mixail-sub...ayurveda/11863
> МИХАИЛ СУБОТЯЛОВ «МОЙ ДРУГ ВРЕМЯ»


Как говорит сам Олег Генадьевич, классическая аюрведа не подходит для жителей Кали-юги (к тому же в ней ещё и рекуомендуется мясо - что для нас вообще не приемлемо), то что он разработал и исследовал - адаптация под людей современности. + Прабхупада так делал (молоко утром и вечером) и его духовный учитель.

Кстати то что вы привели, сейчас использует команда критиканов против деятельности О.Г.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Как говорит сам Олег Генадьевич, классическая аюрведа не подходит для жителей Кали-юги (к тому же в ней ещё и рекуомендуется мясо - что для нас вообще не приемлемо), то что он разработал и исследовал - адаптация под людей современности. + Прабхупада так делал (молоко утром и вечером) и его духовный учитель.
> 
> Кстати то что вы привели, сейчас использует команда критиканов против деятельности О.Г.


Не отношусь к команде "критиканов" чьей либо деятельности  :smilies: 




> Прабхупада так делал (молоко утром и вечером)


  Никто и не говорил против этого.

Кстати, Шрила Прабхупада также пил молоко в любое время суток  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Может быть ) как говорилось раньше, молоко в любое время суток - удел человека в гуне благости.

________________________________________________________________________________

Трудно сказать, когда начинается и когда заканчивается день Прабхупады, потому что он не завершает своей деятельности так, как это обычно делаем мы. Каждый день он отдыхает только несколько часов, и даже этот отдых часто прерывается.

Шрила Прабхупада очень строго следует распорядку дня. Здесь, во Вриндаване, этот распорядок выглядит так:

6:00 – Помыться, почистить зубы и принять аюрведическое лекарство; 
6:30 - 7:30 – Утренняя прогулка; 
7:30 - 8:30 – Приветствие Божеств, гуру-пуджа, лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам; 
9:00 - 9:30 – Завтрак из фруктов и кхира; 
9:45 - 11:15 – Отдых на крыше в течение часа, а затем встречи (обычно назначенные заранее); 
11:15 - 13:15 – Массаж с маслом; 
13:15 - 13:45 – Омовение; 
13:45 - 14:30 – Обед; 
14:30 - 15:00 – Повторение джапы; 
15:00 - 16:00 – Отдых; 
16:00 - 21:30 – Встречи с гостями или преданными; 
*21:30 – Горячее молоко*, массаж и отдых; 
1:00 – Подъем и перевод; 
5:00 – Легкий отдых или джапа

Обычный день Шрилы Прабхупады протекает именно так. Сегодня, проработав над переводом всю ночь, он остановился только к мангала-арати. Он лег, положив под ноги подушку, и чуть-чуть подремал.

Из книги Хари Шаури прабху «Трансцендентный дневник», 5 декабря 1975 г.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> 21:30 – Горячее молоко, массаж и отдых


Если молоко было *до* массажа, то не меньше часа  должно было пройти до сна?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А про это спора нет )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А про это спора нет )


А про что тогда спор? :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

У меня просто встроенный рефлекс по защите О.Г. )

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> У меня просто встроенный рефлекс по защите О.Г. )


Не волнуйтесь, большинство преданных любят и уважают его. я постоянно встречаю людей, которые стали вайшнавами, благодаря ему.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Аударья дхама прабху для нас пример потрясающей садханы и трудолюбия. Мы его видели в самозабвенном служении Шриле Прабхупаде. Кланяюсь этому вайшнаву :vanca calpa:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Присоединяюсь к этим словам.

----------


## Джон

> А почему только по выходным?


В принципе можно и в рабочие - если работаю в день то рано утром в 05:30 перед отъездом.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В принципе можно и в рабочие - если работаю в день то рано утром в 05:30 перед отъездом.


Если в 5.30 уже проснулся аппетит, то тоже хорошо выпить горячего (теплого) молочка :smilies: 
А на работе ведь тоже можно подогреть?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

У нас нормальное магазинное молоко продается. Если оставить не в холодильнике, скисает за 1-2 дня. На третий день превращается в простоквашу.

----------


## Джон

> Если в 5.30 уже проснулся аппетит, то тоже хорошо выпить горячего (теплого) молочка
> А на работе ведь тоже можно подогреть?


На работе строго - разве что в термосе носить.

----------


## Кеша

> Надо приложить усилия, чтобы покупать неиспорченное молоко. Мы берём раз в неделю фермерское из бочки.


К сожалению, сейчас это тоже не гарантия отсутствия антибиотиков  :sed: 
Фермеры - тоже ушлые ребята, идут в ногу со временем. Лучше какую-то бабусю из деревни найти, к которой можно периодически приезжать и закупаться.

----------


## Джон

> К сожалению, сейчас это тоже не гарантия отсутствия антибиотиков 
> Фермеры - тоже ушлые ребята, идут в ногу со временем. Лучше какую-то бабусю из деревни найти, к которой можно периодически приезжать и закупаться.


С этим повезло - собственно в сельской местности живу - 37км до работы в Краснодаре, хотя пока еще большую часть жизни жил в большом городе.)

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cirglb1I8us  Где же молоко?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cirglb1I8us  Где же молоко?


Во как, какое сливочное можно купить (говяжий и свиной жир, пальмовое масло и красители) :sed:  Кошмар!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cirglb1I8us  Где же молоко?




спасибо за ссылку - ценная информация...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Во как, какое сливочное можно купить (говяжий и свиной жир, пальмовое масло и красители) Кошмар!


Это что - пару лет назад в Индии поймали одно предприятие, выпускавшее гхи на том, что они туда добавляли в больших количествах говяжий и свинной жир - что уж говорить о России...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Во как, какое сливочное можно купить (говяжий и свиной жир, пальмовое масло и красители) Кошмар!


я вообще стараюсь покупать только импортное масло - финское или австралийское - конечно дороже чем отечественное, но хоть какая-то гарантия... покупаю в гипермакретах

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> я вообще стараюсь покупать только импортное масло - финское или австралийское - конечно дороже чем отечественное, но хоть какая-то гарантия... покупаю в гипермакретах


Вроде говорили, что это невегетарианское масло тоже в Супермаркеты отправляли...
Не знаю, что Божествам предлагать ?(сама уже давно подсолнечное ем)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Поэтому и нужны сельхозобщины. У нас преданные, которые в деревне живут, делают масло сами и присылают городским преданным.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Поэтому и нужны сельхозобщины. У нас преданные, которые в деревне живут, делают масло сами и присылают городским преданным.


Мы там уже жили(( (это отдельная, не менее больная тема)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вроде говорили, что это невегетарианское масло тоже в Супермаркеты отправляли...)


если масло импортное и проверенных марок - это хоть какая-то гарантия, с отечественным маслом проблем больше - под маркой того же "Вологодского" могут подсунуть всё-что угодно - в смеси от пальмового масла до говяжьего жира




> Не знаю, что Божествам предлагать ?(сама уже давно подсолнечное ем)


У нас преданные везут масло из деревни - там по крайней мере добавок нету - потом ещё и перетапливают его...

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

Сейчас многие импортные бренды производятся в России. На этикетке можно прочитать. Я помню случай на Сахалине, когда в зверосовхоз для норок закупили вагон маргарина со сливочным вкусом. Директор держал ещё магазинчик продуктовый. Так за одну ночь, в обертку чешского масла "Ромашка" был перефасован этот маргарин, а вынутое масло пустили как развесное.  :sed:

----------


## Кеша

> Мы там уже жили(( (это отдельная, не менее больная тема)


А что не так с продуктами из сельхоз. общин преданных?

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

Проблема не с продуктами, а с общинностью общин.  :doom:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А что не так с продуктами из сельхоз. общин преданных?


С продуктами всё так. С отношением к коровам тоже не так. Были всякие случаи...В общем, эту тему лучше не будем начинать (а то придётся голодать)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В 90-ые годы мы вместе с другими преданными активно покупали Норвежское "Топлёное масло", которое потом оказалось тюленьим жиром... :cray: 
Простите, выхожу из темы

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Сейчас многие импортные бренды производятся в России. На этикетке можно прочитать. Я помню случай на Сахалине, когда в зверосовхоз для норок закупили вагон маргарина со сливочным вкусом. Директор держал ещё магазинчик продуктовый. Так за одну ночь, в обертку чешского масла "Ромашка" был перефасован этот маргарин, а вынутое масло пустили как развесное.


факт, но я имею в виду гипермаркеты, которые этим не занимаются... + эти фирмы-производители по любому дорожат своими брендами и до фальсификации им опускаться себе дороже будет...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В 90-ые годы мы вместе с другими преданными активно покупали Норвежское "Топлёное масло", которое потом оказалось тюленьим жиром...


Я ни разу не видел в магазине топленое масло, сделанное из сливочного. Если почитать состав, там, как правило, растительные жиры, в лучшем случае.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Может быть, кто-то из вайшнавов привозит нормальное деревенское масло на продажу в Москву? Кто-то знает?

----------


## Светлана )

Тут хорошее масло было:
http://www.govinda-garden.ru/molochnoe

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Тут хорошее масло было:
> http://www.govinda-garden.ru/molochnoe


 :good: 

Спасибо, Светлана! я позвонила, теперь надо заказать и доехать до Москвы забрать.

----------


## Светлана )

:namaste: !

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Тут хорошее масло было:
> http://www.govinda-garden.ru/molochnoe


И что радует очень, -в этом магазине для вайшнавов скидка 15%!  :smilies:

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> У нас нормальное магазинное молоко продается. Если оставить не в холодильнике, скисает за 1-2 дня. На третий день превращается в простоквашу.


А если сворачивается, но становится не кислым, а горьким? Что туда добавили?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А если сворачивается, но становится не кислым, а горьким? Что туда добавили?


амиак

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

"Появление соды и аммиака в молоке - не единичный случай. Санкт-Петербургская общественная организация потребителей провела экспертизу молока. Во всех исследованных образцах нашли соду, в некоторых - и аммиак. В ОЗПП считают: сода могла содержаться в сухом «порошке», из которого восстановили молоко, а наличие аммиака - результат неоднократного нагревания. Но наказать никого невозможно."
Встречаются случаи фальсификации молока.
Сода – (для снижения кислотности). Нейтрализуя молочную кислоту, сода не задерживает развитие гнилостных микроорганизмов и способствует разрушению витамина С. Такое молоко не пригодно в пищу.
Перекись водорода – для предохранения молока от сквашивания
Аммиак – для уничтожения в молоке афлотоксинов
Антибиотики – для снижения общей бактериальной обсемененности
Крахмал  (муку) – для увеличения плотности и содержания сухих веществ после разбавления молока водой.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> "Появление соды и аммиака в молоке - не единичный случай. Санкт-Петербургская общественная организация потребителей провела экспертизу молока. Во всех исследованных образцах нашли соду, в некоторых - и аммиак. В ОЗПП считают: сода могла содержаться в сухом «порошке», из которого восстановили молоко, а наличие аммиака - результат неоднократного нагревания. Но наказать никого невозможно."
> Встречаются случаи фальсификации молока.
> Сода – (для снижения кислотности). Нейтрализуя молочную кислоту, сода не задерживает развитие гнилостных микроорганизмов и способствует разрушению витамина С. Такое молоко не пригодно в пищу.
> Перекись водорода – для предохранения молока от сквашивания
> Аммиак – для уничтожения в молоке афлотоксинов
> Антибиотики – для снижения общей бактериальной обсемененности
> Крахмал  (муку) – для увеличения плотности и содержания сухих веществ после разбавления молока водой.


соду и аммиак часто прямо засыпают...

----------


## Джон

http://www.golos-ameriki.ru/content/...y/1674692.html "Новое исследование: Вегетарианцы живут дольше" - интересная ссылка
об исследовании вегетарианства.

----------


## Антон Зуев

Харе Кришна! Уважаемые друзья,
я уже семь дней вегетарианец. Решил постепенно двигаться в сторону гунны благости.
Сейчас ищу информацию о правильном вегетарианском питании, поскольку переживаю, что не получаю нужного количества элементов, требующихся организму.
 Перечитал и пересмотрел кучу информации, но целостной картины так для себя и не сложил. Наоборот, еще больше засомневался. 
Подскажите пожалуйста имеется ли информация из надежного источника или проверенная многолетней практикой, каким должен быть ежедневный рацион
вегетарианца? Возможно, для удобства, существует эта информация сведенная в таблицу. Я понимаю, что рацион зависит от доши и др..Но все же, есть ли 
базовые продукты и их количество периодически требуемое вегетарианцу? Хорошего дня.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Харе Кришна! Уважаемые друзья,
> я уже семь дней вегетарианец. Решил постепенно двигаться в сторону гунны благости.
> Сейчас ищу информацию о правильном вегетарианском питании, поскольку переживаю, что не получаю нужного количества элементов, требующихся организму.
>  Перечитал и пересмотрел кучу информации, но целостной картины так для себя и не сложил. Наоборот, еще больше засомневался. 
> Подскажите пожалуйста имеется ли информация из надежного источника или проверенная многолетней практикой, каким должен быть ежедневный рацион
> вегетарианца? Возможно, для удобства, существует эта информация сведенная в таблицу. Я понимаю, что рацион зависит от доши и др..Но все же, есть ли 
> базовые продукты и их количество периодически требуемое вегетарианцу? Хорошего дня.


Харе Кришна! Я тоже вегетарианец, не намного дольше, чем вы (всего три года). Могу поделиться лишь своим небольшим опытом.

Следует упомянуть, что рацион зависит не только от доши, но и от возраста тела и текущего состояния здоровья. Определить его индивидуально может только врач, например аюрведист. Желательно, чтобы он был преданным Господа. Вы могли бы озаботиться тем, чтобы найти такого и проконсультироваться у него. Но я могу дать вам общие советы, которые применимы к большинству людей. Если у вас в принципе все хорошо с пищеварением, но вы переживаете, получает ли организм необходимое количество питательных веществ - белков, жиров, углеводов, вам следует обратить внимание на панир (разновидность сыра - можно делать самому из молока, кефира и так далее). Он очень питательный, его смело можно назвать "вегетарианской курицей". Далее, следует обратить внимание на блюда из нута и маша, они тоже очень питательны и калорийны. А вот от красной чечевицы можно бы и воздержаться - она по-моему слишком калорийна. Также никто не отменял привычных для нас гороха и фасоли. И также много протеинов, крахмала и клетчатки содержится в зерновых. В первую очередь следует обратить внимание на рис басмати, а также на ячмень, пшеницу.

Насчет жиров - если у вас нету гастрита или подобных хронических заболеваний ЖКТ, можете употреблять в пищу гхи - топленое масло (лучше делать самостоятельно из сырого сливочного). Помните, что топленое масло - это жир _животного_ происхождения (только добытый ненасильственным путем), и его вполне достаточно для полноценного функционирования организма. Гхи по калорийности превосходит даже свиное сало, и при его употреблении возникает скорее обратная проблема - не злоупотреблять, дабы не засорить организм избытком жира, но никак не проблема какого-то недостатка  :smilies: 
Большое количество жиров содержат также всевозможные орехи: миндаль, кешью, фисташки и фундук. Но, несмотря на обилие этих заморских прекрасностей, не следует забывать также и про обычные грецкие орехи, которые у нас гораздо дешевле и доступнее. Их можно добавлять не только в какие-то сладости, но делать также и салаты, и все в этом духе.

Углеводов очень много в сухофруктах - изюме, финиках, кураге. Они очень питательны, но переедать не следует. Также хороши в меру сладости из сухого молока. Сухое молоко содержит много казеина, с составе которого есть триптофан - полезная для мозга аминокислота, которая успокаивает ум человека.

Если говорить не с позиции калорийности, а с позиции полезности, то никогда не следует забывать о фруктах, а также овощах - баклажанах, кабачках, и так далее (в том числе листовых овощах, зелени). Для дополнительного получения витаминов и микроэлементов, как диетическую добавку, можно попробовать кушать ягоды годжи, если они вам нравятся и подходят.

Вот, если в общем и в двух словах, то примерно так. В своей практической жизни я руководствуюсь тем, что написал, и пока вполне доволен. Ежедневный рацион вам можно подсказать только опытный консультант, который практикует много лет, но вот для обычного человека всего указанного попеременно, 2-4 раза в неделю, - это вполне достаточно. Да это еще же и дело вкуса... Желаю вам углублять ваш опыт в вегетарианстве, чтобы вы продолжали им быть до конца жизни)) Поскольку я не какой-то проповедник, а лишь поделился моим скромным опытом, остальное вам, может быть, подскажут более опытные и духовно зрелые личности  :mig:  Приятного аппетита!  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Это что - пару лет назад в Индии поймали одно предприятие, выпускавшее гхи на том, что они туда добавляли в больших количествах говяжий и свинной жир - что уж говорить о России...


Да уж... Я вот тоже недавно нашел дома приправу - http://www.yamuna.com.ua
Думал - ну, если название "Ямуна" - то боятся нечего. Но... Зашел на сайт - оказалось,
что они готовят и лук, и чеснок, и глинтвейн, и что-то там для курицы, мяса, рыбы, яиц...
Вобщем, подозреваю, что они используют также невегетарианские эмульгаторы.
Хотя название - санскрит.

Коварный "индуизм"

Кстати, вопрос по теме вегетарианство:



> Например, для создания *сорта пшеницы, стойкой к засухе, используют ген скорпиона*, а чтобы *помидоры или вишни приобрели морозоустойчивость, им вводят ген камбалы*. Печенка крысы производит много витамина С, потому *крысиный ген вживили в шпинат*, чтобы в нем больше продуцировалось этого полезного витамина.


Нужно ли бояться ГМО-продуктов (растений)? Например, говорят, есть ГМО-картошка, ГМО-помидоры,
в которых добавляют ген камбалы или еще каких-то животных...

Я вот иногда наблюдаю вареную картошку - в ней появляются скрученые как бы белковые хлопья...
Привкус - как у яиц (белок)...
Откуда они могут взяться из картошки?
 Неужели она ГМО с генами рыб или прочих животных? 
 :neznai: 




> СПИСОК ГМО ПРОДУКТОВ
> 
> По данным организации ООН по экономическому сотрудничеству и развитию, в мире (более чем, в одной стране) зарегистрированы следующие трансгенные сельскохозяйственные культуры список ГМО:
> 
> 11 линий сои
> 24 линии *картофеля* 
> 32 линии кукурузы 
> 3 линии сахарной свеклы 
> 5 линий риса 
> ...


Демоны совсем обнаглели

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

По милости Господа Кришны и Разумом Господа Брамы, Отца нашего и конструктора этой вселенной, тело запрограмировано так, что оно как бы само по себе растет, стареет, от негативных факторов болеет, а от положительных исцеляется. Да, это так. Но в тоже время преданный Господа может не просто плыть по течению, подвергаясь влиянию всеразличных факторов без участия воли и сознания, а ОСОЗНАННО, СИЛОЙ РАЗУМА, СЛОВ И МЫСЛИ влиять на процессы происходящие в теле. Некоторые считают, что став вегетарианцем и отказавшись от вредных привычек они не будут болеть, но это не так. Да, быть вегетарианцем, это важный шаг на пути духовного совершенствования и здоровья, но этого недостаточно. Примеров больных вегетарианцев, которые болеют и умирают в 70-80 лет, как обычные люди, весьма много. Намного важнее состояние сознания! Нужно уиться поклоняться Господу Кришне не только внешними атрибутами творения этого материального мира, но и внутренним осознанием, разумом, целенапраленными мыслями и словами.

----------


## Юра-веда

Главным фактором в здоровье является карма.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Карма это состояние сознания (разум).  Одна из целей жизни, научиться менять состояние сознания (карму, разум), и здоровье в том числе. На преданных Господа даже смерть не распростноняется, не говоря уже о болезнях.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Полезная и правильная вегетарианская еда это хорошо, она способствует чистоте и здоровью тела, но состояние сознание также оказывает воздействие на тело и здоровье. Мысли, слова и вера, - это выражение сознания (духа), а человек прежде всего не тело, а дух! Некоторые мудрецы говорят, что служение Господу Кришне духом (сознанием), даже намного важнее, чем служение внешними атрибутами (едой, обрядами, религиозными ритуалами...), потому что Господь прежде всего есть Дух (Высшее Сознание).

----------


## Юра-веда

> Карма это состояние сознания (разум). Одна из целей жизни, научиться менять состояние сознания (карму, разум), и здоровье в том числе.


Карма - это накопления поступков, речи и работы сознания. В зависимости от того, какие поступки человек совершает, слова говорит, эмоции проявляет (крутя какие-либо мысли) - в его каналах-нади происходят те или иные накопления, которые окажут влияние на дальнейшие обстоятельства его оболочек души (в т.ч. и физической). В данный момент у каждого играют "мелодии", образующие какую-либо "музыку", считываемую "лазером" с "дорожек" "прокопанных" в прошлом. 
То есть карма отрабатывается постоянно. 
Болезнь - отработка "плохой" кармы (каналы-нади через выходящую "грязную прану" очищаются (человек испытывает боль)).
Наслаждение - отработка "хорошей" кармы (каналы-нади через удовольствия теряют "прану благочестия"). 
Вот так кармические накопления выходят и уходят. 
Вегетарианство - накопление не очень плохой кармы, по сравнению с мясоедением, но всё же грех. Кришна дал лазейку, по которой можно Ему предлагать (Его любимые) продукты. Тогда кармы не будет, но при этом будет духовная жизнь.  :yahoo: 

Буддисты тоже пищу сперва предлагают божествам, используя свои техники, мантры, визуализации. ...

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Спасибо Юра.Очень хорошо сказано!  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Юра-веда



----------

